# Cleaning a used aquarium



## finbabymom (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon tank that I bought used, and the glass is very dirty. It has alot of white stuff crusted on it (calcium, lime?)
What can I use to clean this? Can I use CLR if I rinse the tank very well afterwards, or do you think this could hurt my betta?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi there
i don't know what clr is ?
i would say just use hot(not boiling) water with nothing added,
get a stanley knife blade,carefully scrape the calcium away,
i did this with one of my tanks,just rinse the tank after
again with clean water.
i hope your Betta enjoys his new home.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah if clr is the stuff I'm thinking about it's probably not a good idea to put it in where your fish will live. Is it the stuff that they put in the bowl and like put it on the grimey shower head for like 10 seconds and it completely eats all the grime off? Sounds like powerful toxic stuff to me. Just go with good old hot water and a good scrub? Or as Willow said to use a knife.


----------



## finbabymom (Nov 28, 2007)

ya thats the stuff....the one I have is a spray that I think is a bit weaker, but probably still not good for him.
Ill try a knife. Thanks


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

A razor blade will take off a good amount of the mineral deposits, then use a cloth soaked with vinegar. that should take care of the problem. once cleaned, rinse the tank out good. The only two things that should ever be used to clean a tank, or its decor, is vinegar or bleach. If bleach is used, the tank/decor must be allowed to dry _*completely*_ before use.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

vinegar or bleach is what most people use to clean a tank. the hard deposits can be removed manually.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

> the tank/decor must be allowed to dry completely before use.


I've also read that sometimes air-drying isn't enough, and that also setting it where the sun can get to it can help get out ("shock") all of the bleach stuffs, so that it won't hurt the fish.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

I got lost and didn't know where to find this part of the site again! :whew: Found it! =D

Anyways - do you have to air dry/sun dry your tank if you had vinegar used on it? Like with bleach, you have to take careful precautions to make sure you don't kill your fishie. Is it the same with vinegar? I have a 1g that I want to move my betta to from it's teensy tank, but it has been sitting on a shelf and collecting dust for years...I'm not sure how to go about cleaning it.


----------

